# FMP Movie?



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Does anyone know if FMP is coming out with another movie this year? It seams they come out with one about every two years, and they didn't have one last year.


----------



## RedNeck (Jan 6, 2010)

I hope so. and wouldn't it be cool to watch it at BOWCAST at the BIRD :shock: <<--O/


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't know but they have trading cards out. :roll:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

******* said:


> I hope so. and wouldn't it be cool to watch it at BOWCAST at the BIRD :shock: <<--O/


 On bowcast.com they where talking about them showing one up at the bird. They should be coming out with one this year. they did not come out with one last year.


----------



## big_bucker (Jul 17, 2008)

i hope they have one comin out this year


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

ya and the title will be 

archery's beyond belief bow kills 
(world record shot at 350yd with only one arrow) :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

tream-A&S said:


> ya and the title will be
> 
> archery's beyond belief bow kills
> (world record shot at 350yd with only one arrow) :mrgreen:


C'mon, it was only 150 yards! :mrgreen:

I called Anthony the other day to try and get an answer to this question but he' hasn't got back with me yet...


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

FMP?

BOWCAST at the BIRD?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> FMP? Full Moon Production
> 
> BOWCAST at the BIRD? Snowbird


I'm not a fan of FMP, but to each their own.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I tend to buy videos (and lots of them) to get different perspectives on how to shoot/produce video content more than for the people or the hunts. It's too bad so many producers stage or "re-screen" content. 

Like Pro said, I don't care for the styling of the first two videos but they are different. The third, "Proof" was better in quality of footage and content, but I felt the plot and point of the vid was ill conceived. 

Anyone can shoot video baloons at 70, 80 or 90 yards using a rangefinder and the edit button on the camera so it looks like a one-time shot... heck did you see the guys walking around the target between shots? Or how bout shooting an antelope in the head and having it drop it in its tracks. 

However, not everyone would say it was "a perfect shot" or that the buck "must have been fighting" because of the obvious Spitfire gash behind the bucks ear - and you don't even have to die your hair green to do that. -Ov-


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> I tend to buy videos (and lots of them) to get different perspectives on how to shoot/produce video content more than for the people or the hunts. It's too bad so many producers stage or "re-screen" content.
> 
> Like Pro said, I don't care for the styling of the first two videos but they are different. The third, "Proof" was better in quality of footage and content, but I felt the plot and point of the vid was ill conceived.
> 
> ...


bleh...


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

idiot with a bow said:


> bleh...


It is all just entertainment isn't it IWAB? I mean really, bowhunting, shooting baloons on stationary targets, poking holes in paper at the local range, or blowing some time on the UWN? Like I said, I have their videos, and they are entertaining, just not in my "top 100" list...everyone has an opinion though.

Do what entertains you - if that means taking long shots at moving animals, that's your choice <<--O/ .


----------

